# Electric Smoker



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

What do you guys think of using electric smokers for cooking briskets? Im thinking of buying one large enough to do two briskets at a time and was trying to get some feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not a fan, but that may be more of the operator than the device if you know what I mean... I have done countless briskets on charcoal and stick burners, everything from ole smokies, new braunsfels, oklahoma joes, to big custom trailers and loved results. I've tried about 5 briskets on my electric and haven't found the recipe for sucess yet. I love the electric for Poultry and Pork, but no brisket for me!


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

I am familiar with the Brinkman electric smoker. Tends to run a little hot for brisket. I put an oven thermo in it and ran a little above 300. Does work great for chicken and salmon. I wrap wood chips in foil and throw in the bottom by the element for smoke.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*Brisket*

Try a Kamado style cooker. I did a nice brisket on the Saffire, 6.5 hours and did nothing other than flip the brisket one time. Turned out great. Still had enough charcoal left to cook 2 more times when done with smoking the brisket without having to add more charcoal. PM me if you want more info. I can save you a few $$$.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I haven't cooked a lot of briskets in my life, but have cooked a few on my cookshack electric. It was originally designed to cook brisket if my memory serves me correctly. set it and forget it. I usually put them on at 10 pm, go to bed and get a good nights sleep, and check the temp in the morning, then turn it all the way up to 250 an it will be done in an hour or so. I have never had any complaints. some people like to check and stoke the fire for numerous hours and wrap in foil etc. not me.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

I have a masterbuilt. It does great for an electric smoker. You aren't going to get the ring like you would with wood. But, I have done several briskets, pork shoulder, ribs and fish. They were all good. Ribs were the best. Chicken is this weekend. Thinking yardbird boudan specialty.


----------



## golkayakiad (Mar 15, 2012)

check out Slickdeals.com they have one on sale from sears.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

If you're going to smoke, get a real pit & do it the way it's suppose to be done.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Don't listen to WR. I say whatever works best for the person doing the cooking is the right way. There is nothing wrong with electric smokers once you figure out the right formula.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

My wife uses an electric...hold on...that's an oven. Never mind.



txjoker said:


> Don't listen to WR. I say whatever works best for the person doing the cooking is the right way. There is nothing wrong with electric smokers once you figure out the right formula.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

txjoker said:


> Don't listen to WR. I say whatever works best for the person doing the cooking is the right way. There is nothing wrong with electric smokers once you figure out the right formula.


You probably make BBQ in a crock pot too...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

TomCat said:


> My wife uses an electric...hold on...that's an oven. Never mind.


:biggrin:


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

LOL! You realize that rotisserie smokers are electric, right? Beat your chest all you want. Pit smoking is just a reason for the alcoholics to justify drinking. 



w_r_ranch said:


> You probably make BBQ in a crock pot too...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

txjoker said:


> Pit smoking is just a reason for the alcoholics to justify drinking.


Maybe so, but it beats sitting around a crock pot or an outdoor oven with your buddies drinking beer...


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

K man, there is a thread below this one about Traegers, check it out.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I have a nice BBQ pit on a pedastel which is 30 inch piece of 3/8 th wall pipe by 36 inches long. I don't use a fire box cook directly over coals and keep it around 250 degrees. This takes a little more work to use but the results are always good. I cook about 6 briskets a couple of times a year which I do three one day and two the next. Again this is a lot of work so I was wanting to experiment with the electric or gas smokers because it seems to be much simpler. I have Beene looking at the websites of the recommended smokers and hope to buy one soon. Thanks again!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I used to do pork butts on my work days. Put the butt in, drive an hr to work, 12 hr shift, an hr home, they would be done in an hr or two. do that with your stick burning weekend only smoker


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

No need to. I can put on 6 briskets, 6 butts & a case of chickens or 2 whole hogs at the same time, spend a fun day with half a dozen friends drinking, listening to music & solving the problems of the world... do that with your pellet-burning outdoor oven. LOL!!! 

BTW, if I just doing briskets or butts, I can put the meat on at 2000 hrs, go to bed, foil in the AM & its ready to go by lunch the next day. Total cost to me is only the price of the meat... and it plenty juicy & tastes like real BBQ.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I like briskets in my electric smoker. The more you cook the more seasoned the box gets.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I still use my electric on pork tenderloin - unbeatable for a quick hot smoke, nothing else compares for such a small piece of meat. It is not so good on briskets. 

My dad used to use a 20 amp variac to control the temperature of his electric smoker. It worked pretty well.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> If you're going to smoke, get a real pit & do it the way it's suppose to be done.


More than one way to do it-This is your opinion & you know the old saying about opinions-I did it for many many yrs. on a real pit & it is delicious & yes you can drink beer & shoot the bull but you can also do the drinking & the shooting the bull with other methods & it's just as good & a lot less work.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I thought you raised your own beef and chicken and harvested your wild hogs/deer, etc?



w_r_ranch said:


> No need to. I can put on 6 briskets, 6 butts & a case of chickens or 2 whole hogs at the same time, spend a fun day with half a dozen friends drinking, listening to music & solving the problems of the world... do that with your pellet-burning outdoor oven. LOL!!!
> 
> BTW, if I just doing briskets or butts, I can put the meat on at 2000 hrs, go to bed, foil in the AM & its ready to go by lunch the next day. Total cost to me is only the price of the meat... and it plenty juicy & tastes like real BBQ.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

txjoker said:


> I thought you raised your own beef and chicken and harvested your wild hogs/deer, etc?


I do, one calf/yr for steaks, roasts & ground meat. How many briskets do you think you can get out of a calf???

BTW, I don't raise chickens, nor did I say I buy the pigs... As far as venison goes, please see   Jerky time again!!!



Court said:


> More than one way to do it-This is your opinion & you know the old saying about opinions. yes you can drink beer & shoot the bull with other methods & it's just as good & a lot less work.


Don't kid yourself, it is not anything like cooking on a pit w/ real coals. Maybe you can sit around an outdoor oven where you live, but not where we're from. Imagine, the VFW/American Legion BBQ fund raisers using electric ovens, LOL!!!

Don't get me wrong, I could care less what you eat or how you cook it.

The original poster asked:



K Man said:


> What do you guys think of using electric smokers for cooking briskets?


and I answered with my opinion. Take it or leave it, makes no difference to me...


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry, I just figured you had chickens to lay eggs and then harvested the hens that weren't producing. Especially in the amounts of chickens in some of your BBQ posts. Regarding the calf, some people butcher more than one per year and I used the phrase "harvested your wild hog". I didn't say that you bought hogs, either.



w_r_ranch said:


> I do, one calf/yr for steaks, roasts & ground meat. How many briskets do you think you can get out of a calf???
> 
> BTW, I don't raise chickens, nor did I say I buy the pigs... As far as venison goes, please see Jerky time again!!!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Not trying to make an enemy with you wr ranch just my opinion just like you offered yours-You do it the way you like & I will do what works for me & hopefully both of our opinions have helped this fellow 2cooler on his decision-See ya down the road.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I fully understand what you're say'in Court, I wasn't offended in any way. The OP was simply looking for opinions, both pro & con, before spending his money...


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is the smoker I'm looking at real hard.

https://id34137.securedata.net/smokintex.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=3


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

just so you know, when I bought my cookshack and researched it 4-5 yrs ago, smokin tex was a cheap knock off of cookshack (and made in china? if memory serves me right. to lazy to look that up now  so take that for what you paid for it. cookshack is now very pricey, don't know bout the smokin tex. and I'm trying to figure out how your gonna get 14 racks of ribs in there, is that what it said. prob gonna have to hang them? I have to hang em in mine which is a pain but they turn out very good. I also have to fold my briskets over which is a pain but they turn out good as well. I saw five shelves in there, so your prob not gonna fit 5 cuts of thick meat, ie not 5 briskets. just giving you some info from experience. cooked 3 briskets in mine the other day, mine looks pretty similar to the one pictured on your link. I figured the bottom one would cook pretty fast since its just about the heat source. I was right. that one was at 190-195 in 9 hrs, and I was turning the heat down so it wouldn't finish so quick, the others were done in 12-13 hrs (12-14 lbs). a lot of people like the electronics of the electric smokers but I just figure that is something else that can go wrong. got any questions-I'll try to help you. not knocking any brand just giving you some things to think about before you pull the trigger.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks that's the advice I was looking for. I. Will do a little more research. Cook shack was my second choice. I want to be able to 4 briskets at one time. I did ask about the issue with one brisket cooking faster than the others and was told the smoker cooks all of them even. I really didn't buy that and was the other reason I was wanting to see if anyone else has used these.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

wow, didn't see the price on that $995. don't know what the cookshacks are now, but they should be top of the line. before I paid a grand for smokin tex, (again based on old research) I would think very strongly about spending 3-400 on one of the bradley's, cabela's, other brands, they may be hit or miss but you can miss once or twice and not spend a grand. I do like the wood box on the bottom that you can put anything in it looks like. that way ur not married to some pellet maker.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Home made Smoker*

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned converting an old refrigerator to a smoker. You just have to knock a hole(with a damper) in the top and put a hot plate in the bottom with foil and chips and smoke away.

Watch for cadmium plated racks? Some 'friges have them. Use stainless or burn the racks over an open fire first. Cheap and efficient. :brew: JMHO C2


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

*Masterbuilt 30" Electric Smokehouse Smoker (black) $146 + Free Shipping*

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/81008/amazon.com-masterbuilt-30-electric-smokehouse-smoker-black


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a big smokin tex and love it. It works well when i make my own sausage. Ive smoked just about everything in it with great results.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone owned or tried the Louisiana pellet grills? They are made in america unlike the Treager which is imported.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

my thought was: why would I want to buy pellets for the rest of my life?
just sayin!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well I deflowered my new Cookshack last night with a whole chicken. It can't get any simpler. It was very good, but not what I would call great yet. But, it is obvious it is capable of great results.

I need to get better at cooking time and temperture. Also, what size of which kind of hardwood chunk to put in it. 

I realize that some don't consider electric smokers that use wood chunks as real smokers, but after having most of my lower back fused, I must be careful. Now, my heaviest lifing will be putting the meat in the smoker, not loading logs in the firebox.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

your gonna love that cookshack, and your right, it can't get any easier!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*cookshack..*

x2...bought one about 2mo ago...insane good..no guessing...prefer the hickory with brisq...just finished a 16.82# at 225* for 18 hrs...make you slap your mother good...put it on cold at 11:30pm...didn't open the door until 5:30pm next day....dont think I'll ever eat BBQ anywhere else other than home....


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Just came across this thread. Someone left one in a house I bought to remodel and sell. Took it home and used it. Pretty good results.....BUT the cord would get really warm.....like real close to hot.....maybe a defective element or undersized cord.

I used it a time or two and trashed. Not saying they all do it, BUT it might be worth checking the cord to make sure it doesn't get too hot and cause a fire.

I preferred wood smoker before, and after my trial with it.

I would rather post this warning, and get laughed at, rather than not post it and have someone have a fire when they left it on all night.

Later
R3F


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*electric...*

likewise...born and raised cooking over open flame...just dont have the schedule to enjoy doing it as often as I want smoked meat...really like the BBQ at PIGOUT in Bacliff...cooks everything in an electric...run down your chin juicy...took me 2 yrs to say ok to an electric...still like my time around the fire...but priceless to enjoy fresh smoked meat once or twice a week with family with such ease...always the hero....


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

X2 to that.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

donaken said:


> x2...bought one about 2mo ago...insane good..no guessing...prefer the hickory with brisq...just finished a 16.82# at 225* for 18 hrs...make you slap your mother good...put it on cold at 11:30pm...didn't open the door until 5:30pm next day....dont think I'll ever eat BBQ anywhere else other than home....


thats the problem with a cookshack, you are never really gonna enjoy restaurant cooked meat again.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Did you mop your brisket any during that time?


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*no...*

Never opened the door...had a loaf pan bottom shelf w apple juice...probe hit 185...BAM...was wrapped in heavy foil about an hour, waiting for the kids....used a rustic rub and injected a tad of creole butter between the two layers...umm umm


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I tried cooking a brisket in the smoker with a roasting pan and it did not have the smoke flavor I liked and looked more like a roast. It was falling apart tender though and very favorable. The next time I cooked three at one time and left them on the racks and rotated as needed and spray sopped them with apple juice. They all had the smoke flavor and the smoke ring. This worked great so I will repeat the next one I do.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

don't know why a pan would block the smoke flavor. when I smoke cheese I cover the bottom shelf from side to side with foil to block the heat, but it still lets the smoke around it.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

pellets? chips? hell all my buds use bark! Red oak,pecan,hickory,apple and even some un-known! Works great!


----------

